# No dog sales allowed...



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Gentleman,

1) No sales of any kind allowed outside of the Marketplace.

2) We don't allow sales of dogs, period.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Why?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

KaGee said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> 1) No sales of any kind allowed outside of the Marketplace.
> 
> 2) We don't allow sales of dogs, period.



Does that include people who want to get rid of a Dog for various reasons? For example "we now have a baby and our Dog is in the way" Thanks.

Roscoe


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Why?
1) It's been the policy of OGF longer than you have been a member. 

2) When it used to be allowed, we were inundated with breeders joining only to get a free listing
for their business. It's not what we are about, and it's not the reason the Marketplace exists.

3) We have never allowed "for sale" items in the general forums.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Roscoe said:


> Does that include people who want to get rid of a Dog for various reasons? For example "we now have a baby and our Dog is in the way" Thanks.
> 
> Roscoe


That is the only excption... give aways. We have never stopped that.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

KaGee said:


> That is the only excption... give aways. We have never stopped that.



Thanks


Roscoe


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

KaGee said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> 1) No sales of any kind allowed outside of the Marketplace.
> 
> 2) We don't allow sales of dogs, period.



So the gentleman that was "selling" his setter puppies....How do I communicate with him now? I have been looking for puppies for a while now and thought I had finally found a guy that had some "extra" to offload.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

tomdury said:


> So the gentleman that was "selling" his setter puppies....How do I communicate with him now? I have been looking for puppies for a while now and thought I had finally found a guy that had some "extra" to offload.


I googled "Setter puppies ohio" and found quite a few places. I'd be more than a little concerned about anyone having a bunch of "extra" dogs to "unload" to begin with. Sounds like he's doing it wrong.


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I googled "Setter puppies ohio" and found quite a few places. I'd be more than a little concerned about anyone having a bunch of "extra" dogs to "unload" to begin with. Sounds like he's doing it wrong.


So a guy that has two dogs and they have a litter is automatically "doing it wrong"? His thread was pulled before anyone knew any information at all so lets not jump to conclusions about the situation on these dogs (myself included). I also think it is ridiculous that you can't put a price on a puppy without being labeled as "selling" it. I have two dogs and both were "free" except the owner asked that I throw some $ his way to offset all the shots, tail docking, etc that comes with any and all dogs (which I was more than happy to do)

I am also computer literate and know I can google "ohio setter puppies" "bird dog puppies ohio" and find dozens of breeders, puppy mills, and out of state money making ventures selling dogs. I, however, am looking for my first bird dog and would like to not spend Field and Stream Hunting editor type money for a dog to hunt over occasionally and have as a family companion.

If the gentleman who listed the puppies on here to begin with is reading this, please PM me (which I should have done to start) and we can talk about these "site breaking" puppies.

Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

tomdury said:


> So a guy that has two dogs and they have a litter is automatically "doing it wrong"? His thread was pulled before anyone knew any information at all so lets not jump to conclusions about the situation on these dogs (myself included). I also think it is ridiculous that you can't put a price on a puppy without being labeled as "selling" it. I have two dogs and both were "free" except the owner asked that I throw some $ his way to offset all the shots, tail docking, etc that comes with any and all dogs (which I was more than happy to do)
> 
> I am also computer literate and know I can google "ohio setter puppies" "bird dog puppies ohio" and find dozens of breeders, puppy mills, and out of state money making ventures selling dogs. I, however, am looking for my first bird dog and would like to not spend Field and Stream Hunting editor type money for a dog to hunt over occasionally and have as a family companion.
> 
> ...


I may be wrong but I think you can still place a notice in the marketplace "setter pup wanted" and have people find you.....


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

There are sites specifically for dog and puppy sales, gundogbreeders.com one of the more popular. Also several Facebook groups that feature hunting classifieds including dogs. Not that odd for a fishing site to see dogs sales as not a good fit and it is their sand box so they get to make the rules.


----------

